# My data usage...



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I was asking users about there data usage so instead of the hassle i decided to
post a thread regarding users data usage & their net plans etc.

So please update this thread about your data usage in following format 

*ISP:*  MTNL,BSNL etc
*Internet Type:*  Broadband/GPRS/Dial-up/3G
*Cost Per Month:* Rs.XXX
*Speed:* Mbps/Kbps
*Actual Download Speed:* mB/s or kB/s
*Connectivity:* Limited/Unlimited/Unlimited w.FUP
*Total Data Usage(Approx.):* XXMB/GB


Note:Total data usage is the total DL+UL u do in 1month

I Hope to get support from u all


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice to have this info in one thread:

*ISP*: BSNL
*Internet Type*: Broadband
*Cost Per Month*: Rs.827 (incl taxes)
*Speed*: 512Kbps
*Actual Download Speed*: 60kBps
*Connectivity*: Unlimited
*Total Data Usage(Approx.)*: Hard to say as I have never tried to measure it but approx 50GB+

As I have started using torrents nowadays I maintain dl/ul ratio of 1, that's why 50+, otherwise I download no more than around 25-30GB data.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2011)

@gagan007: thanx for posting 
Use DU Meter or Netmeter to track your data usage per month.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 14, 2011)

*ISP:* Airtel
*Internet Type:* Edge
*Cost Per Month:* Rs.98
*Speed:* Edge
*Actual Download Speed:* 6kBps-35kBps (depending on traffic)
*Connectivity:* 2GB
*Total Data Usage(Approx.):* 2GB

Switching to
ISP: MTNL
Internet Type: 3G
Cost Per Month: Rs.700
Speed: 3.6 - 21 Mbps (depends on modem and location)
Actual Download Speed: 150 - 300 kBps (Traffic)
Connectivity: Unlimited w.FUP (200GB)
Total Data Usage(Approx.): Unknown


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2011)

*ISP:* MTNL
*Internet Type:* Broadband
*Cost Per Month:* Rs. 999 + taxes.
*Speed:* 1mbps download and 512kbps upload
*Actual Download Speed:* 140 kB/s download and 55 kB/s upload
*Connectivity:* Real-time unlimited
*Total Data Usage(Approx.):* 25-35GB.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Switching to
> ISP: MTNL
> Internet Type: 3G
> Cost Per Month: Rs.700
> ...



This looks attractive.Is it available in mumbai.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 14, 2011)

ISP: MTNL,BSNL etc
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.899
Speed: 4 Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 500 - 600 *kBps* or (4000 - 4800 kbps)
Connectivity: Unlimited w.FUP (6 GB)
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 4-8 GB


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.250 + Additional charge for >1GB use
Speed: you mean that of local area connection?
Actual Download Speed: 150-300 kBps or (1200 - 2400 kbps)
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): around 2GB 

ISP: Airtel
Internet Type: GPRS
Cost Per Month: Rs.98
Speed: 460.8kbps
Actual Download Speed: 6kbps - (dont remember the final limit)
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 2GB


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2011)

Warning to everyone.

Speed advertised: 2mbps = 2048kbps
Actual download speed: 2048/8 kBps = 256 kBps. [Write what your computer says and use kBps not kbps...if you're a smartass, then multiply what your computer says by 8 and write it as kbps. 110*8 = 880 kbps. B is for byte and b is for bit.]

I'll be handing out bans. yup, for such a small thing. joking


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2011)

*ISP*: MTNL
*Internet Type*: Broadband
*Cost Per Month*: Rs. 716 (inclusive all taxes)
*Speed*: 512 Kbps
*Actual Download Speed*: 60 kB/s
*Connectivity*: Unlimited (Not sure if there is any FUP. Even I want to know, if there is any)
*Total Data Usage(Approx.)*: 48 GB (max from last few months)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 15, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> This looks attractive.Is it available in mumbai.



Not yet. Should be available soon.

BTW its 1650 for 1month or 4500/6=700 per month for 6 months.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2011)

Yesterday i checked in MTNL mumbai 3G data card tariff only available max 3G2500 @25GB/month 

& BSNL 3G datacard is excellent with a unlimited plan but is it available in mumbai (BSNL office?)???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 15, 2011)

BSNL has discontinued their unlimited plan.

BSNL can be used in MTNL signal on roaming.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)

MTNL = Delhi + Mumbai.

BSNL = India - (Delhi + Mumbai)


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 15, 2011)

ISP: MTNL (2G)
Internet Type: GPRS Prepaid
Cost Per Month: Rs. 98
Speed: 5-45 Kbps on MTNL / 5-70 kbps on BSNL
Actual Download Speed: 236.8 kbps(EDGE)
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 200+ MB


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *ISP*: MTNL
> *Internet Type*: Broadband
> *Cost Per Month*: Rs. 716 (inclusive all taxes)
> *Speed*: 512 Kbps
> ...



There is no FUP in this plan...i had used this plan for 1yr and its a gr8 plan. Also I f you take full 1yr subscription at a time then you get 2months charges discount


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2011)

ico said:


> MTNL = Delhi + Mumbai.
> BSNL = India - (Delhi + Mumbai)



Thanks for clearing that up. 



abhidev said:


> There is no FUP in this plan...i had used this plan for 1yr and its a gr8 plan. Also I f you take full 1yr subscription at a time then you get 2months charges discount



So u r telling me that if assuming a month charges to be 716, I can avail 1 yr subcription for Rs. 7160 /-
Hmm. Sounds good.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 15, 2011)

*ISP*:BSNL
*Internet Type*: Broadband
*Cost Per Month*: Rs. 600 (750-20%) + tax
*Speed*: 512 kbps
*Actual Download Speed*: 64 kB/s
*Connectivity*: Unlimited
*Total Data Usage(Approx.)*: 160 GB (90Dwn, 70 Up)

*i52.tinypic.com/2zybw9v.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Feb 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> So u r telling me that if assuming a month charges to be 716, I can avail 1 yr subcription for Rs. 7160 /-
> Hmm. Sounds good.



Absolutely....


----------



## vaithy (Feb 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> BSNL has discontinued their unlimited plan.
> 
> BSNL can be used in MTNL signal on roaming.



No.. they didn't.. they discontinued only the concession plans .. Regular plans are still available.. For Post-paid Rs1359/p.m and prepaid unlimited for month is Rs1499/.. Check with your  local CSC (Customer Service Centre)

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 23, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.750 (600+80 moderm +incl taxes)
Speed: 2M bps
Actual Download Speed: 200 kBps
Connectivity: Unlimited Night (2.5 G.B Daytime)
Total Data Usage(Approx.):  50GB+


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.750 
Speed: 512 kbps
Actual Download Speed: 50-65 kBps
Connectivity: Unlimited 
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 50GB+ 

I am changing to BSNL COmbo 600+ to download 120GB Per month


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

*ISP: *in2net
*Internet Type:* Broadband
*Cost Per Month:* Rs.993
*Speed: *1Mbps (after 11pm its 2Mbps)
*Actual Download Speed:* 125kB/s (after 11pm its 250kBps)
*Connectivity: *Unlimited
*Total Data Usage(Approx.):* 25GB in 5days


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice thread

ISP: MTNL
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs. 999 
Speed: 1 mbps 
Actual Download Speed: 53 kB/s download and 27.8 kB/s upload (wi-fi speedtest)
Connectivity: Real-time unlimited
Total Data Usage: 10-15 GB.  

notes on usage: dont download at all, heaviest usage is streaming a few tv shows (abt 4 eps a week), or downloading apps from the ios


----------



## vaibhav23 (Apr 25, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs. 480(Father is a government employee so 20% discount otherwise would have been Rs. 600)
Speed: 2 Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 125 kBps and durimg when unlimited time goes Flashget gives speed upto 420 KBps  when downloading torrents)
Connectivity: Unlimited from 2 a.m to 8 a.m and other time upto 2.5.GB
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 18 GB


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

*ISP*: BSNL
*Internet Type*: Broadband
*Cost Per Month*: Rs. 750 (with 20% lease)
*Speed*: 512 Kbps Download and 256 Kbps Upload
*Actual Download Speed*: 70 KB/s 
*Connectivity*: Unlimited
*Total Data Usage(Approx.)*: 40-50 GB


Spoiler



Kilobytes and Kilobits are different. Most of the time a capital letter B is used for Kilobytes and vice versa


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.750/-
Speed: 512 Kbps
Actual Download Speed: 60kB/s
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 20 GB


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 1, 2011)

guys in bsnl 750/- plan the speed drops to 256kbps after 6 gb.isn't it?


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

@sukesh1090: not at all.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys in bsnl 750/- plan the speed drops to 256kbps after 6 gb.isn't it?



No man, it's true UL plan. No FUP.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 1, 2011)

k.i got it.i checked it in bsnl website.btw can you tell me how many free calls per month i will get for that plan.


----------



## saswat23 (May 2, 2011)

ISP: TATA DOCOMO
Internet Type: 2G/GPRS/EDGE
Cost Per Month: Rs.48
Speed: 328kbps
Actual Download Speed: 22 kB/s
Connectivity: Limited to 1GB
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 600MB as i only engaged in TDF most of the time.


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: BROADBAND
Cost Per Month: Rs.500
Speed: 2Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 2Mbps (stable 250KBps speed)
Connectivity: 2.5GB limited with night UL
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 20GB(including Night UL). 3GB(only day usage)


----------



## newway01 (May 2, 2011)

*Connection 1*

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Wimax
Cost Per Month: Rs.870 
Speed: 2Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 240+ KBps 
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 50 GB

As I took this connection 3 weeks ago, I have decided to keep the data usage low till my first bill is generated.  

Speedtest Report:
*img835.imageshack.us/img835/9764/speedtest1.png​

*Connection 2*

ISP: Asianet Dataline (Local Cable Operator)
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.220
Speed: 2Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 300 KBps (stable speed)
Connectivity: 1.5GB Data Limit
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 1.5 GB

Speedtest Report:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1277396528.png​

*Connection 3*

ISP: Aircel
Internet Type: GPRS
Cost Per Month: Rs.97
Speed: 256kbps
Actual Download Speed: 20KBps
Connectivity: 3 GB Data Limit on PC, Unlimited on Mobile (wap)
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 5 GB

Speedtest Report:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1277405539.png


 Thats all for now ​


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

newway said:
			
		

> Connection 3 ISP: Aircel
> Internet Type: GPRS
> Cost Per Month: Rs.97
> Speed: 256kbps
> ...


 This is pretty intense usage.
Your speeds are also great in all 3 connections.


----------



## newway01 (May 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This is pretty intense usage.
> Your speeds are also great in all 3 connections.



Yeah, because I am using skype and youtube alot on mobile.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Before coming to Bangalore 

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.827 (incl taxes)
Speed: 512Kbps
Actual Download Speed: 60kBps
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 70-90Gb . 

After coming to bangalore

ISP: Airtel2g
Internet Type: 2G
Cost Per Month: Rs.98
Speed: 112 Kbps
Actual Download Speed: 8-10 in day , 20-27 in Night
Connectivity: Limited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 1.5-1.8Gb


----------



## mitraark (May 2, 2011)

Home
ISP: BSNL 
Internet Type: Broadband 500C Combo
Cost Per Month: Rs.500+4%
Speed: 2Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 200-220kb/s
Connectivity: Limited 1.5 GB/Unlimited 0200-0800
Total Data Usage(Approx.): Downloading at night , 3.8 GB/Day from 0200-0800=>100-110 GB/month

College 
ISP: Reliance
Internet Type: Some Office Plan , single 75mbps connection for whole college.
Cost Per Month: Rs 800/Semster
Speed: 75Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 4 MB/s -8 MB/s
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): Download at approx 7-12 GB/Hour
[ Download bummer : No torrents  ]

*www.speedtest.net/result/1278661605.png


----------



## Anish (May 2, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Internet Type: Broadband 500C Combo
Cost Per Month: Rs.500+4%
Speed: 2Mbps
Actual Download Speed: 200-220kb/s
Connectivity: Limited 1.5 GB+175 free calls/Unlimited 0200-0800
Total Data Usage(Approx.): ~20GB


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

*My SpeedTest Result*
*www.speedtest.net/result/1278220364.png

*After 11pm*

*www.speedtest.net/result/1278248141.png


----------



## newway01 (May 2, 2011)

^^^ Your ping time is amazing for gaming. You are using cable isp, rite? Is the data usage unlimited and whats the monthly bill?


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1278338949.png


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

newway01 said:


> ^^^ Your ping time is amazing for gaming. You are using cable isp, rite? Is the data usage unlimited and whats the monthly bill?



yes its cable ISP

ISP: in2net
Internet Type: Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs.993
Speed: 1Mbps (after 11pm its 2Mbps)
Actual Download Speed: 125kB/s (after 11pm its 250kBps)
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 25GB in 5days


----------



## buddyram (May 4, 2011)

ISP: Reliance
Internet Type: Wireless Broadband
Cost Per Month: Rs 800/-
Speed: MAX 3.1 Mbps AVG 500 Kbps
Actual Download Speed: 100 Kbps
Connectivity: Unlimited
Total Data Usage(Approx.): 10+ GB

You r getting unlimited usage for 500 bucks!

Where r u residing?

Is the speed constant?


Anish said:


> ISP: BSNL
> Internet Type: Broadband 500C Combo
> Cost Per Month: Rs.500+4%
> Speed: 2Mbps
> ...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Look What he has written,

500 C BSNL plan.

1.5GB limited in the day and Unlimited in the night .


----------

